
Cox claims it can reduce the lag in your PC games - tofaz
https://www.engadget.com/cox-intros-elite-gamer-low-latency-service-140019277.html
======
bradknowles
Gee, that’s such a nice latency you’ve got on your game, there....

Sure would be a shame if anything were to happen to it....

------
tofaz
I curious to hear what people think about this but I might already know the
answer :D

